# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Sigurnost Roemer Kid plus/ Kid fix

## martinaP

Moramo nabaviti veću sjedalicu. Zanima me kolika je razlika u sigurnosti Kid pus i Kid fix sjedalice. Koliko sam shvatila, Kid plus nije ni na kakav način fiksirana u autu dok dijete nije u AS?

Jer ako nema razlike u sigurnosti, kupit ćemo MC  Rodi XR, povoljniji je po cijeni od Kid plusa.

----------


## daddycool

preporučam svima da koriste katalog kad imaju ovakve nedoumice

http://djeca.org/site//index.php?opt...d=36&Itemid=56

http://djeca.org/site//index.php?opt...d=38&Itemid=56

----------


## ivy

mi imamo kid plus. nije fiksirana, ali ju možeš (kada je prazna)svezati pojasom...mi smo zadovoljni
u austriji smo ju platili cca 900 kuna

----------


## martinaP

> preporučam svima da koriste katalog kad imaju ovakve nedoumice
> 
> http://djeca.org/site//index.php?opt...d=36&Itemid=56
> 
> http://djeca.org/site//index.php?opt...d=38&Itemid=56


To sam već prije pročitala, i po tome se može zaključiti da nema razlike po pitanju sigurnosti. 

Ima li možda netko iskustva s obje sjedalice?

----------


## daddycool

> mi imamo kid plus. nije fiksirana, ali ju možeš (kada je prazna)svezati pojasom...


samo mala ispravka, kad dijete nije u njoj ona *mora* biti vezana pojasom jer je inače potencijalna opasnost za ostale putnike u slučaju sudara. i to je po meni jedina sigurnosna razlika, kod ISOFIX-a (kidfix) o tome ne moraš razmišljati.

----------


## ivy

u principu, ja ju maknem iz auta kad ju ne koristim jer nam treba dosta mjesta za posao, a super je lagana za maknuti ju i spremiti

(vidiš, nisam razmišljala o ovome da mora biti vezana...)

----------


## Amalthea

Martina, ako imaš vremena koji dan, dođi na kavu - možeš isprobati Romer sjedalicu bez ISOFIX-a kako ti leži.

----------


## oriel

I mi bi Romer, ali nema je.
Poslala sam upit u Magmu te su mi odgovorili da pitam ponovo za 15-ak dana. I tako već tri puta. :? 
Mislim da ćemo i mi uzeti MC Rodi XR.

----------


## Anci

> ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mi imamo kid plus. nije fiksirana, ali ju možeš (kada je prazna)svezati pojasom...
> 
> 
> samo mala ispravka, kad dijete nije u njoj ona *mora* biti vezana pojasom jer je inače potencijalna opasnost za ostale putnike u slučaju sudara. i to je po meni jedina sigurnosna razlika, kod ISOFIX-a (kidfix) o tome ne moraš razmišljati.


  :Embarassed:  
ajme... ja ovo jako, jako rijetko radim
negdje sam pročitala, ali slabo usvojila

kod nas ili su oboje djece s nama u autu u sjedalice su pune   :Grin:   ili smo nas dvoje i dvije prazne sjedalice

zapamtit ću   :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

> I mi bi Romer, ali nema je.
> Poslala sam upit u Magmu te su mi odgovorili da pitam ponovo za 15-ak dana. I tako već tri puta. :? 
> Mislim da ćemo i mi uzeti MC Rodi XR.


Dugo već TL nema Romera. Mislim da sam čula da ih imaju u Kiki. Ima ih i Baby centar u Sloveniji.

----------


## martinaP

*oriel,* tek sad vidim da si iz Vž. Do Ptuja se nije daleko zaletiti.

----------


## Amalthea

Možda da napišem i jedno osobno iskustvo; prijateljica ima MC Rodi XP sjedalicu. Njena djevojčica od 9 godina i oko 30 kg bez problema sjedi u toj sjedalici i prevozi se.

U našu Kid ne stane, odnosno, sjedne, ali ju žulja ju na kukovima - preuska joj je.

Romer Kid je nešto uža sjedalica pa za male buckane i bucke treba svakako obavezno isprobati sjedalice prije kupovine da ne biste morali kasnije kupovati širu ili dijete staviti na dijetu   :Grin:

----------


## ms. ivy

kid plus ima šire sjedište, to sam ja pitala kad smo birali.

----------


## Amalthea

> kid plus ima šire sjedište, to sam ja pitala kad smo birali.


Može biti, mi imamo Kid, ne znam za Kid Plus.
Ali dobro je napisati, jer u mnogim TL dućanima imaju samo Kid (kod nas, npr.)

----------


## Amalthea

http://www.britax-roemer.de/auto-kin....aspx?ID=12,13

U pravu si, ms.ivy   :Smile:  

Kid i Kid Plus su u svemu iste, samo što Kid Plus ima to šire sjedalo.

----------


## ms. ivy

evo i starog topica:

roemer kid i kid plus

----------


## oriel

> *oriel,* tek sad vidim da si iz Vž. Do Ptuja se nije daleko zaletiti.


Da, i to je opcija od kako sam pročitala nekoliko topica na tu temu.

----------


## Anci

> http://www.britax-roemer.de/auto-kindersitze/fit-my-child/compare.aspx?ID=12,13
> 
> U pravu si, ms.ivy   
> 
> Kid i Kid Plus su u svemu iste, samo što Kid Plus ima to šire sjedalo.


a jel znate kome se kidfix priklonio po širini?   :Grin:

----------


## habibi

kupili smo nedavno kid plus sjedalicu. j se samo povremeno u njoj vozi u tatinom je sluzbenom autu), ali nekako mi ne ulijeva sigurnost. jednom je zaspao, glava mu je klonula i visjela izvan onih bocnih stitnika. na kraju sam sjela straga i drzala mu ramena do kuce. srecom nismo bili daleko...

----------


## oka

> Amalthea (napisa): 
> http://www.britax-roemer.de/auto-kin....aspx?ID=12,13 
> 
> U pravu si, ms.ivy  
> 
> Kid i Kid Plus su u svemu iste, samo što Kid Plus ima to šire sjedalo. 
> 
> a jel znate kome se kidfix priklonio po širini?


Ajoj, priklonio se prvoj....   :Sad:

----------


## daisy may

Jel imaju u u KIKI u Zg KidFix?
I koja je cijena ako netko znade?

----------


## maxi

imaju 3 dezena
1599 kn

----------


## daisy may

> imaju 3 dezena
> 1599 kn



uh, čak je 200kn skuplja no u Tl-u,
a ja se ponadala da je jeftinija,   :Mad:

----------


## habibi

> kupili smo nedavno kid plus sjedalicu. j se samo povremeno u njoj vozi u tatinom je sluzbenom autu), ali nekako mi ne ulijeva sigurnost. jednom je zaspao, glava mu je klonula i visjela izvan onih bocnih stitnika. na kraju sam sjela straga i drzala mu ramena do kuce. srecom nismo bili daleko...


nema odgovora pa ponavljam uz dodatak...
klinjo mi je nekako jako uspravan u sjedalici, tako nekako stoji naslon. nije zavaljen kao u prijašnjoj fazi AS pa mi se čini i malo neudobna uz ovo što sam već prije napisala.
ako djete zaspe, tijelo je opušteno i visi mu glava izvan/pored AS je li i dalje sigurno prilikom kočenja/sudara?

----------


## Juroslav

> habibi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kupili smo nedavno kid plus sjedalicu. j se samo povremeno u njoj vozi u tatinom je sluzbenom autu), ali nekako mi ne ulijeva sigurnost. jednom je zaspao, glava mu je klonula i visjela izvan onih bocnih stitnika. na kraju sam sjela straga i drzala mu ramena do kuce. srecom nismo bili daleko...
> 
> 
> nema odgovora pa ponavljam uz dodatak...
> klinjo mi je nekako jako uspravan u sjedalici, tako nekako stoji naslon. nije zavaljen kao u prijašnjoj fazi AS pa mi se čini i malo neudobna uz ovo što sam već prije napisala.
> ako djete zaspe, tijelo je opušteno i visi mu glava izvan/pored AS je li i dalje sigurno prilikom kočenja/sudara?


ta AS (kao i ostale grupe II/III, gdje se djeca vežu pojasom auta) nije sjedalica u užem smislu, nego samo pomoćno sredstvo koje vodi pojaseve auta pravom putanjom i diže dijete dok ne naraste dovoljno da sjedi na sjedalu auta. u skladu s time i u skladu s uzrastom djece kojoj je namijenjena je i nagib naslona
a kaj se tiče "čudnih" položaja kod spavanja u ovoj AS - to se sredi s vremenom, dok klinci još malo porastu i naviknu se na spavanje u takvoj AS (moj stariji sad u njoj spava lijepo zavaljen, bez padanja i klimanja glave, a kad je tek prešao u tu grupu bilo je kao sad s mlađom - glava visi i klimata na sve strane)

nego, mene nekaj drugo zanima: vidim da ti je malac navršil 3 godine ovo ljeto: ima li on barem 15 kila (što je minimum za tu AS i vezanje pojasom auta)?

----------


## daddycool

> habibi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kupili smo nedavno kid plus sjedalicu. j se samo povremeno u njoj vozi u tatinom je sluzbenom autu), ali nekako mi ne ulijeva sigurnost. jednom je zaspao, glava mu je klonula i visjela izvan onih bocnih stitnika. na kraju sam sjela straga i drzala mu ramena do kuce. srecom nismo bili daleko...
> 
> 
> nema odgovora pa ponavljam uz dodatak...
> klinjo mi je nekako jako uspravan u sjedalici, tako nekako stoji naslon. nije zavaljen kao u prijašnjoj fazi AS pa mi se čini i malo neudobna uz ovo što sam već prije napisala.
> ako djete zaspe, tijelo je opušteno i visi mu glava izvan/pored AS je li i dalje sigurno prilikom kočenja/sudara?


nije sigurno
probaj s onim jastučićem oko vrata ili putujte kad djetetu nije vrijeme spavanja

----------


## habibi

> nego, mene nekaj drugo zanima: vidim da ti je malac navršil 3 godine ovo ljeto: ima li on barem 15 kila (što je minimum za tu AS i vezanje pojasom auta)?


ima 19 kg i viši je od prosjeka za svoj uzrast, (sunce mamino). za sad se rijetko vozi u toj sjedalici. hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## Juroslav

opet ja s dosadnim pitanjima   :Grin:  

ako se rijetko vozi u Kid plus, u kojoj se onda vozi često?

jer on sa svojih 19 kila više ne smije u AS grupe I (od 9 do 18 kila) niti se u nekoj kombiniranoj grupe I/II/II (od 9 do 38 kila) smije vezati ugrađenim pojasevima sjedalice - on se mora vezati pojasom auta

----------


## habibi

s obzirom da je čovjek baš eto "granični slučaj" i ja sam se pitala što je najbolje. znači, nema 4 god., ima 19 kg, visok je oko 104 cm. obično ga vozimo u maxicosi priori xp - stane u nju, ramena su mo još uvijek ispod zadnjih gornjih utora za pojas, a romerica je u tatinom službenom kad ustreba.

----------


## Juroslav

on više nije granični slučaj, prešao je 18 kila

u AS grupe I smije biti do 18 kila

u AS grupe I/II može prijeći s 15 kila, a s 18 *mora*

pojasevi na Priorici bi ga u slučaju neke (ne daj Bože) nesreće najvjerojatnije zadržali s njegovih 19 kila, no atestirani su i sigurni za djecu *do* 18 kila

dakle, prekomandirajte romericu u "svakodnevni" auto i vežite ga pojasevima auta (nema veze kaj još nema 4 godine, bitne su kile)

----------


## habibi

yes, sir! tenks!

----------

